# Two more



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

In the next few weeks I should be getting a trio of Tylototriton verrucosus. They rarely seem to be offered and I managed to get them for a great price from a great keeper. Fingers crossed they morph out okay and make it here safely.

I'm also being sent a Euathlus truculentus next week, which will be my first T. If I decide to get into spiders I think I'll stick to dwarves and jumping spiders since I find them more interesting.

Lastly, I was offered some dwarf sirens by a dealer .... who turned out to be based in Florida. From what I've heard shipping from the states runs into the mid hundreds so my hopes of owning this incredible species is dashed yet again


----------

